# Single frozen embryo transfer sucess



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey lovely ladies, has anyone had sucess with one frozen embryo, top grade? I will be having transfer in january all being well. Never had a frozen transfer before so feeling a little anxious xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m currently 14 weeks pregnant from a top grade single FET. It survived the thaw well and kept expanding before transfer. Now baby is doing well and actually growing ahead of my dates. The key for me with FET was getting my progesterone levels tested to make sure they were high enough at transfer. I found the process for FET so much nicer and less stressful than with fresh xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

I am also currently pregnant with an embryo from my first single FET. I can't tell you about the quality, because I wasn't told and didn't ask.


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Missl73 awww congrats on being pregnant, hope you both are doing well. Thanks for replying that's made me feel alot better. I will be on progestron pessaries and injections so hoping I will be OK with the progestrone. Just hope it sticks once thawed xx

63smc aww congrats hun, hope you both doing well. I ended up having ohss so clinic couldn't do fresh transfer. I have a daughter from a fresh transfer few years ago.so a fet is all new to me. Praying my embryo does well and sticks xx


----------



## elzunia11 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi I got pregnent from FET in 2017 and my daughter is now 2. Just turned 2 on Friday. It was top grade. I had another FET 11 days ago with top grade embryo on natural cycle again but this time sadly it didnt work. So I am going to have another one this cycle. I do hope I will work. Good luck to you and stay positive.


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

elzunia11 hi hun, sorry that your second fet didn't work, fingers crossed for you for this cycle. My clinic will have me on lucrin injection and ovotrille so mine isn't natural cycle transfer is it? I'm not sure what natural cycle entitles, Im waiting for my period so I can start on the pill xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Currently 7+5 with our first frozen embryo (fresh cycle resulted in our son - embryologist said that he was a perfect embryo and hadn't seen one better, frozen was also of a good grade)


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Tigs33 congrats on being pregnant hun, hope you both are doing well. Thanks for replying, you ladies have have made me feel positive,. I did hope I had more embryos this cycle but for some reason I manage to retrieve snf fertilise a good amount but always left with one on day 5.im grateful for the one but would have loved more to make future cycles easier xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

My son came from a FET. He was put into the freezer as a top grade 1 day 3 embryo. Thawed a few months later and developed into a 5Ba blastocyst.

We've just had our second FET from the same batch. This time a frozen day 5 4Bb expanding blastocyst which didn't lose any grading on thaw and has gone onto a bfp.

Just shows you don't necessarily need the top grading, as neither of mine were.

Fingers crossed for your transfer!

Herts x


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

congrats Herts on your bfp, that's amazing  news. I feel alot better now knowing it can work first time. Mine is a 5aa so fingers crossed it thaws well and snuggles in well to. 6 weeks to go, I'll be starting the pill soon and then estrofem and progestan to thicken my lining xx


----------



## EDSister (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi Roxy,

I had a single frozen embryo transfer in feb. Frozen cycle due to OHSS. I was on progesterone pessaries and oral oestrogen for the FET. 
My son was born this November from that transfer which was my first.

Wishing you all the best for your transfer xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

hi EdSister,  congratulations on the birth of your beautiful son, I'm so happy to hear you had sucess first time. I have only the one embryo so praying it's the one . I'll be progestrone suppostries, progesterone injections, estrofem(prognova) and clexane injections, so quite abit. Gievs me hope hearing from all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Missl73 when do advise to have the progestrone tested? I'll be on estrofem and progestrone pessaries prior to transfer and then progestrone injections added in after transfer alongside clexane. X

EDSister hey ill be on estrofem and progestrone pessaries prior to transfer and then progesterone injections and pessaries after transfer. Does that sound about right x I don't want low progesterone to cause any probs x


----------

